# global or mac?



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

What brand is better? Thinking for home use only.

Can get both brands of knifes as wedding gifts


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

So mac is better than the globals? Cause i got some vics today and my dream knife a konosuke hd2 270mm gyuto but my father in law want to buy us a knife set


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

If you can, go feel and hold the handles of each.

Globals have a general handle design which has caused problems for some users.

MAC's have handle ergometrics which they have put a lot of effort into, and with few complaints on handling.

My bet is on MAC's, if only as the knives you will probably want to hold.

GS


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay wich knfes got better steel mac or global?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay also very confusing their series do all of them have same steel? 

For se some cheap and some very expensive.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okey so the steel is the same in all mac knifes?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

And other series?


----------



## daniel hla (Apr 23, 2015)

Global G2 Or G4 plus mini sharp three stage sharpener .


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

daniel hla said:


> Global G2 Or G4 plus mini sharp three stage sharpener .


HAHA would never use such a sharpener to ruin my knives


----------



## daniel hla (Apr 23, 2015)

I thought you said only for as a wedding gift ???
So, approched from the beginner level.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Note the hardening and the spine thickness differs for all the mac series'. I believe Mac Mighty is the best one, I have heard Mac Ultimate knives are overly heavy.


----------

